
Dear Apple, Please Fix Notifications - jimres
http://www.medium.com/@fairpixelsco/dear-apple-please-fix-notifications-647fe26ff1c4
======
Y-bar
Previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16273699](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16273699)

~~~
dang
Thanks. Comments moved thither.

